# سلسلة أسهروا - السهر الروحي (2) كيف يكون السهر والحفاظ على الثوب



## aymonded (30 يناير 2012)

*سلسلة أسهروا - السهر الروحي*​ *(الجزء الثاني) كيف يكون السهر والحفاظ على الثوب السماوي
للعودة للجزء الأول اضغط هُنـــــــــا


*​*ب – كيف يكون السهر والحفاظ على الثوب :*​لا يُقصد بالسهر سهر الليل الطبيعي أو بمجرد تَذَكُّرّ أن الرب سيأتي سريعاً، أو بأي طريقة أخرى نظن أنها تجعلنا على استعداد لملاقاة الرب، لأن السهر الحقيقي هو التفرُس الدائم والمستمرّ في عريس النفس المحبوب يسوع : [ أما أنا فبالبرّ أنظر وجهك. أشبع إذا استيقظت بشبهك (سأمتلئ حتى الشبع بظهور مجدك) ] (مزمور 17: 15)
فالمسيح – له المجد – هو النور: [ أنا هو نور العالم ] الذي يُشرق على النفس فيُنير الإنسان من الداخل حتى أنه يفيض فيه نوراً ويشع منه نصرته، ولأن النور طبيعة الله فالإنسان نفسه يصير له نفس الطبع بإشراق النعمة في قلبه، حتى عند استعلان مجد الله ينجذب إليه الإنسان، لأن المثيل يرتاح على مثيله، فالله هو ميناء النفس المستنيرة بنوره العظيم...
ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ كما أن الرسام يتفرس في وجه الملك أولاً ثم بعد ذلك يرسمه، وحينما يكون وجه الملك متجهاً نحو الرسام الواقف أمامه لكي يرسمه فحينئذٍ يرسم الصورة بسهولة وتكون حسنة جداً، ولكن إذا حوَّل الملك وجهه بعيداً لا يستطيع الرسام أن يرسم، لأن الوجه ليس في مواجهته، كذلك يفعل المسيح – الفنان الصالح – في أولئك الذين يؤمنون به ويتطلعون إليه ويُثَبْتون نظرهم فيه دائماً. فأنه حالاً يرسم صورة الإنسان السماوي على صورته. فمن روحه ومن جوهر النور نفسه – النور غير الموصوف – يرسم صورة سماوية، وينعم عليها بعريسها الصالح الذي يفيض بالنعمة والجمال، فأن كان الإنسان لا ينظر إليه ويتفرس فيه دائماً، ويغفل كل شيء آخر، فأن الرب لا يرسم صورته بواسطة نوره الخاص. لذلك ينبغي أن ننظر إليه ونتفرس فيه، بحيث نؤمن به ونحبه، ونرذل كل شيء غيره، ونأتي أمامه لكي ما يرسم صورته السماوية، ويرسلها إلى داخل نفوسنا. وهكذا إذ نلبس المسيح، فأننا ننال الحياة الأبدية ونحصل على يقين تام –هنا ومنذ الآن – وندخل في الراحة ] (عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير 30: 4)
فعلينا أن ننظر إلى وجه الرب دائماً لتنطبع صورته فينا: [ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح ] (2كو 4: 6)؛ [ ونحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغيرإلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح ] (2كو 3: 18)​*2 - اليقظة وصية المسيح:*​(أ)الوصية الأساسية التي يطلبها الرب ويوضحها لتلاميذه في ختام حديثه عن الأزمنة الأخيرة هي السهر الروح :[ أسهروا وصلوا لأنكم لا تعلمون متى يكون الوقت... أسهروا إذاً. لأنكم لا تعلمون متى يأتي رب البيت أمساء أم نصف الليل، أم صياح الديك، أم صباحاً، لئلا يأتي بغتة فيجدكم نياماً ( أي في خمول وإهمال روحي ) وما أقوله لكم أقوله للجميع ( لا يوجد استثناء ) اسهروا ] (لو13: 33 – 37)​هنا يؤكد الرب شيئين، الشيء الأول [ لا تعلمون متى يكون الوقت – لا تعلمون متى يأتي رب البيت ]، فهو يؤكد على عدم معرفة الوقت ولا الساعة وهي غير معلنة لمخلوق على وجه الأرض مهما كان قامته الروحية أو وضعه الرسولي أو الكنسي، *فأي محاولة أو اجتهاد عن معرفة الساعة أو تحديد وقت مجيء الرب هي تضيع وقت وبحث بلا طائل، بل بلبلة ولغو كلام باطل ضد مشيئة الله التي أعلنها لنا في الكتاب المقدس ، فكل من يبحث عن الأزمنة والوقت فلا يتعب نفسه لأن الرب أغلق على هذا الأمر تماماً ولم ولن يعرفه أحد قط مهما ما بلغ من ذكاء عقلي وقدرة على المعرفة والبحث الدقيق ...*​والشيء الثاني [ اسهروا ] وهنا يؤكد الرب على السهر المقترن بالصلاة القلبية المرتفعة إلى الله من الأعماق بالتفرس في الحبيب ومشاهدة نور وجهه لينطبع على القلب ويشع من النفس، ويؤكد الرب يسوع من خلال كلماته أنه لا يوجد سهر بلا صلاة !!!​ومع السهر والصلاة، هناك ترقب وتوقع لمجيئه على سحب المجد في أي لحظة أو وقت، ربما الآن ونحن نقرأ هذه السطور، ربما بعض لحظات، ربما الغد أو أي وقت ما، أو ربما نرحل نحن عن عالم الشقاء في أي لحظة أو ساعة لا نعرفها أيضاً، لأن من منا يعرف ساعة مماته وانتقاله من هذا العالم !!!
عموماً نحن لا نعرف متى يأتي رب المجد، ومجيئه يمكن أن يكون في أي لحظة مباغتة، وهذا يستدعي من التلميذ الأمين والابن المطيع لأباه، والعبد الصالح الأمين للسهر والصلاة، وكيف تكون الصلاة:
الصلاة ليست تمتمة ببعض الكلمات المحفوظة أو المقروءة والتي تخرج من الفم بدون معرفة أو شعور أو مجرد طلب الاحتياجات المادية الأرضية أو المعجزات التي تخص الجسد ونسيان الحاجة الروحية وشركة الثالوث القدوس الإله الواحد الحي الذي نقف أمامه، ونظن أننا بذلك نصلي ونعمل الواجب الذي علينا، وبذلك نقضي أوقاتنا مع أنفسنا أو حتى مع الناس المتواجدين في الكنيسة أو أمام الأيقونة في البيت ولكن ليس مع الله في الصلاة فنخرج بلا ثمر !!!


*فالصلاة الحقيقية* *هي* رفع العقل والقلب معاً إلى الله، هي تأمل في الله، هي حديث جريء مُقدم من المخلوق للخالق العظيم، هي حديث الخاطي المنكسر بضعفه أمام الله القوي شافي أوجاع النفس الداخلية، هي وقوف النفس خاشعة أمام الملك العظيم في نسيان كامل لكل ما هو حولها، هي وقفة المتسخ بملوثات الخطية بإيمان وثقة في رب الخلاص فيغتسل من خطاياه فيحمل نير يسوع الهين وحمله الخفيف، فيقبل الصليب وينطلق في طريق الموت عن الذات ليبلغ قيامة يسوع ...


الصلاة هي حياة شركة مع الملائكة والقديسين في النور، الذين أرضوا الله منذ بدء العالم، الصلاة هي إصلاح الحياة التي انحرفت، وهي القوة التي تدفع النفس بسهولة وتلقائية لعمل الرحمة، الصلاة مبددة الخوف من الموت، والصلاة رغبة مُلحَّة لا تهدأ نحو الخيرات السماوية لتتزين النفس بكل زينة الروح والتقوى لتكون صالحة لعرس الحمل لتجلس على مائدته المقدسة مع جميع القديسين، هي استعاد القلب لملاقاة العريس وانتظار دائم لمجيئه سريعاً، حتى أن من القلب يخرج هتاف مشترك مع جميع أحباء الله في الكنيسة: [ وننتظر قيامة الأموات وحياة الدهر الآتي آمين ]
يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير : [ ينبغي أن نُصلي، ليس بحسب أي عادة جسدية، ولا بعادة الصمت، أو أحناء الرك. بل ينبغي أن يكون لنا عقل منتبه وبهدوء ورزانة ننتظر الله ونتوقعه، إلى أن يأتي إلينا ويفتقد النفس من خلال كل مخارجها ومسالكها وحواسها. وهكذا فإننا حينئذٍ نكون صامتين حينما ينبغي الصمت ونُصلي بصوت مرتفع حينما ينبغي ذلك، ونُصلي بصراخ ما دام العقل مشدوداً بقوة نحو الله . وكما أن الجسد حينما يقوم بأي عمل، فأنه يكون منشغلاً تماماً بهذا العمل وكل أعضاؤه يساعد بعضها البعض، كذلك فلتكن النفس مقدمة ومعطاة للرب تماماً بالصلاة والمحبة نحو الرب. ولا تتشتت وتُحمل بواسطة أفكارها، بل تسعى بكل طاقتها وتجمع نفسها مع كل أفكارها مصممة على انتظار المسيح ملازمة إياه ] (عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير 33: 1)

​*(ب)**مجيء الرب سيكون فُجائي كاللص:*​ [ أسهروا إذاً لأنكم لا تعلمون في أية ساعة يأتي ربكم، وأعلموا هذا أنه لو عرف رب البيت في أي هزيع يأتي السارق لسهر ولم يدع بيته يُنقب، لذلك كونوا أنتم أيضاً مستعدين لأنه في ساعة لا تظنون يأتي ابن الإنسان ] (مت24: 42 – 44)
ولذلك فإن المسيحي الحقيقي هو مالك نفسه كرب البيت، فينبغي أن يكون يقظ كالخادم الأمين الساهر على منزل سيده ليحفظه من اللصوص، فلا ينبغي أن يترك نفسه ويُهملها، فلا ينبغي أن يغلب عليه صفة الإهمال والخمول الروحي، بل ينبغي لهُ أن يسهر ويكون في يقظة واستعداد روحي دائم ليستعد لملاقاة الرب عند مجيئه في أي لحظة أو ذهابه إليه؛ ويقول القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير: 
[ وأنا أطلب إليكم باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح أن لا تتوانوا عن حياتكم وخلاصكم، ولا تَدَعوا هذا الزمان الزائل يسرق منكم الحياة الأبدية، ولا هذا الجسد اللحمي الفاني يبعدكم عن المملكة النورانية. ولا هذا الكرسي الفاني الهالك ينزلكم عن كراسي محفل الملائكة. بالحقيقة يا أولادي إن نفسي لمندهشة وروحي منزعجة لأننا أُعطينا كلنا الحرية أن نكون قديسين ونحن بعمانا سكرنا بأوجاع هذا العالم.
وأنا أطلب إليكم يا أولادي الأحباء أن تعلموا أننا خُلقنا ذوى سلطان على إرادتنا، من أجل ذلك تقاومنا أرواح الشر لتُضعف هذه الإرادة منا. ولكن ملاك الرب يُعسكر حول خائفية ومن جميع أحزانهم يُخلصهم ] (حياة الصلاة الأرثوذكسية ص 276: 455 – 456)
عموماً، فاليقظة الروحية هي التي تُميز مسلك المسيحي الأمين في طريقه مع الرب. واليقظة تقوم على الحذر والحيطة والاحتراس من أي شيء يُطفئ حرارة عمل الروح القدس في القلب [ لا تطفئوا الروح (1تس  5 :  19) ] .
وطبعاً هذا يتطلب الانسلاخ عن الملذات والشهوات والجري وراء الخيرات الأرضية بهدف التمتع بها كملذات للنفس حياتها الخاصة: [ فاحترزوا لأنفسكم لئلاتُثَقَل قلوبكم في خمار (ملذات) وسكر (خلاعة) وهموم الحياة فيُصادفكم ذلك اليوم بغتة (مجيء الرب) ، لأنه كالفخ يأتي على جميع الجالسين على وجه كل الأرض، اسهروا إذاً وتضرعوافي كل حين لكي تُحسبوا أهلاً للنجاة من جميع هذا المزمع أن يكون وتقفوا قدام ابن الإنسان – لو21: 34 – 36 ]
يقول القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير: [ لا تعطوا من الآن لعيونكم ولا نُعاساً لأجفانكم حتى ترفعوا ذواتكم ذبائح طاهرة للرب وتستحقوا أن تُعاينوه، لأنه بغير الطهارة لا يُمكن لأحد أن يُعاين الرب كما يقول الرسول ] (من رسائل الأنبا أنطونيوس)


ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ لذلك فلنُصلي لكي ننذبح بواسطة قوته ونموت عن عالم الظلمة الخبيث ولكي تموت فينا روح الخطية ، ولكي ما نلبس وننال حياة الروح السماوي ، وننتقل من حيث الظلمة إلى نور المسيح ، لكي نستريح في الحياة إلى مدى الدهور.
فكما أن المركبات تتسابق في الميدان والمركبة التي تسبق الأخرى تصير لها مانعاً وحاجزاً وعائقاً، حتى أنها لا تستطيع أن تتقدم وتصل إلى النُصرة، وهكذا أيضاً سباق أفكار النفس والخطية في الإنسان.
فإذا حدث أن سبق فكر الخطية (أي أن فكر الخطية هو سابق الفكر الصالح) فإنه يعوق النفس ويحجزها ويمنعها، حتى أنها لا تستطيع أن تقترب إلى الله وتنال النُصرة منه، ولكن حيث يركب الرب ويمسك بزمام النفس بيديه فإنه دائماً يغلب لأنه بمهارة يُدير ويقود مركبة النفس إلى ذهن سماوي مُلهم كل حين. وهو – أي الرب – لا يُحارب ضد الخبث إذ له دائماً القوة الفائقة والسلطان في نفسه، بل هو يصنع النصرة بنفسه. ] (عظة 1: 9)
ويقول القديس أنبا أنطونيوس: [ إذ قد بدأنا السير في طريق الفضيلة فعلاً وسرنا فيه، وجب أن نزداد جهاداً ... وأن لا يفلت الإنسان إلى ما وراء كامرأة لوط ... لأن الإلتفات إلى وراء ليس إلا الشعور بالندم والتفكير في العالم مرة أخرى ] (من رسائل الأنبا أنطونيوس)
ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير : [ فحينما تُخَصَص النفس ذاتها كلها للرب، وتلتصق به وحده وتسير بوصياه ، وتُعطي روح المسيح حقه من الإكرام – الروح الذي أتى عليها وظللها – فأنها تُحسب حينئذٍ أهلاً لأن تصير روحاً واحداً وتركيباً واحداً معه ، كما يقول الرسول : " وأما من التصق بالرب فهو روحاً واحداً " (1كو6: 17) ، أما إذا سَلَّمَ الإنسان نفسه للهموم أو لطلب المجد أو العظمة أو الكرامات البشرية ، وسعى وراء هذه الأشياء ، واختلطت نفسه وامتزجت بالأفكار الأرضية . أو ارتبطت وتقيدت بأي شيء من أمور هذا العالم ، فإن مثل هذه النفس إذا اشتاقت أن تنطلق وتنجو وتهرب من ظلمة الشهوات التي قيدتها بها قوات الشرّ ، فأنها لا تستطيع أن تهرب ، وذلك سبب محبتها لأعمال الظلمة ، ولأنها لا تبغض أعمال الشرّ بغضاً كاملاً .
لذلك فلنعد أنفسنا للمجيء إلى الرب بكل عزم القلب وبإرادة غير منقسمة ، ونصير تابعين للمسيح ، لنُتمم كل ما يُريده ، و " لتذكر وصاياه لنعملها " (مز103: 18).
ولنفصل أنفسنا تماماً عن محبة العالم ، ونربط نفوسنا بالرب وحده ،ويكون هو وحده شاغل عقولنا ويكون هو همنا (اهتمامنا) وهو مطلبنا وحده . وإذا كان يلزمنا أن ننشغل بعض الشيء أيضاً بالجسد ، وبالأشغال الموضوعة علينا ، ومن أجل الطاعة لله ، فحتى في هذه الحالات ، لا ندع عقلنا يبتعد عن محبة الرب وطلبه والشوق إليه ، وهكذا إذ نسعى ونجتهد بقلب يقظ ، سائرين في طريق البرّ بقصد مستقيم ، ونحترس دائماً لأنفسنا ، فإننا نال موعد روحه ، ونخلُص بالنعمة من هلاك ظلمة الشهوات التي تُحارب النفس ، فنصير حينئذٍ أهلاً للملكوت الأبدي ويوهب لنا أن نتنعم كل الأبدية مع المسيح ، مُمجدين الآب والابن والروح القدس إلى الأبد آمين ] (عظة 9: 12 – 13)



_____يتبـــــــــع_____
وفي الجزء الثالث سنتكلم عن 
*[FONT=&quot]أبناء النور وموقفهم من الظلمة وختام الموضوع
*[/FONT]​


----------



## aymonded (7 فبراير 2012)

للدخول على الجزء الثالث والأخير اضغط
هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 فبراير 2012)

Click this bar to view the full image.


----------



## aymonded (10 مايو 2012)

ربنا يخليك وباعتذر على ردي المتأخر جداً على شخصك المحبوب
النعمة معك كل حين
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 مايو 2012)




----------



## aymonded (10 مايو 2012)

وحياتك يا أجمل أخ حلو
النعمة معك
​


----------

